# Balaclava



## scrumpet (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the best material balaclava for a suit?

I think the synthetic materials would be a little sweaty, and lycra and spandex are out of the question.

what do you kids think?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2009)

A Balaclava that's designed to Wick away sweat.
Like Zan Headgear brand.
Nylon, lycra, or any that's made of a light material designed to wick away sweat.

Most people wear Balaclavas while wearing fursuit heads, weither it is straight up foam, Plastic/wire mesh, or a balaclava head, it keeps your sweat and body oils from coming into contact with the foam and causing the head to decay over time.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

1 Question. When gluing foam onto your balaclava can you use any kind of manican head, "Not your face shape"?


----------



## scrumpet (Oct 3, 2009)

Furlone said:


> 1 Question. When gluing foam onto your balaclava can you use any kind of manican head, "Not your face shape"?





yeah its good to use something thats the shape of a head. it makes it alot easier


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Oct 5, 2009)

Why would you EVER glue a balaclava into the head?

Just leave it separate, put on the balaclava and then put on the head.  Take off the head and *WASH THE BALACLAVA*.  Glued-in balaclavas are unwashable and gross.


----------

